# Frage zu Steam



## andreas_63 (9. Februar 2012)

Da ich demnächst meinen neuen Rechner zusammenschraube:
Was muss ich bei Steam beachten/tun, damit ich auf dem neuen weiterzocken kann?

Zu beachten wäre noch, das ich auf dem alten Rechner weiterhin über Steam spielen will (ein paar alte Spiele laufen auf dem alten Rechner noch)

Dankeschön


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Februar 2012)

Da musste eigendlich nix beachten.

Runterladen, installieren, anmelden, spiele runterladn und dann kann es losgehen 

Du wirst dich nur nicht gleichzeitig an 2 pc's mit den selben account anmelden können

Hab steam auch auf dem pc und auf dem macbook drauf


----------



## andreas_63 (9. Februar 2012)

ok, Danke
nee gleichzeitig wird da net gezockt.

Ach so, was ist mit den Spieständen?
Liegen die uf Steam?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Februar 2012)

Das sollte kein problem sein mit der steam cloud.

Wie genau das jetzt läuft un ob du dazu nich was einstellen musst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich grad übers handy schreibe


----------



## andreas_63 (9. Februar 2012)

Gute,
Danke erstmal


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Februar 2012)

Du kannst auch den ganzen Ordner kopieren und dei Spiele auf Integrität prüfen, dann lädt er nochmal kurz was runter und du sparst viel Arbeit bzw. Downloadzeit.


----------



## andreas_63 (9. Februar 2012)

Du meinst, den Steam-Order im alten Rechner kopieren, auf dem neuen Rechner in den Steamordner reinkopieren?

Wäre ja so net schlecht

P.S.
Der Laufwerksbuchstabe ändert sich allerdings am neuen Rechner

Danke


----------



## RapToX (9. Februar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Das sollte kein problem sein mit der steam cloud.


 kommt immer aufs spiel an. manche speichern lediglich die config (tastenbelegung usw.) in der steam-cloud, andere wiederum komplette savegames.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Februar 2012)

Steam hatte (hat?) auch eine integrierte Backup-Funktion. Damit kannst du alle installierten Spiele sichern (+ Installer!) und kannst die dann auf den neuen PC kopieren. Ob die Savegames etc. da auch berücksichtigt werden, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## MonKAY (9. Februar 2012)

Sollte gehen. Wenn du dann Steam starten willst sagt er dir, dass es defekt ist und repariert wird. Die Reperatur läuft dann afaik im Hintergrund und irgendwann ist er dann fertig. Dann musst du nicht neu herunterladen aber die Installationsroutine muss für das jeweilige Spiel wiederholt werden.


----------

